# Too good to be true?



## TheBobman (Apr 7, 2005)

Should I be worried? I just took the plunge, and signed up for dish. I am coming over from Direct. When I signed up, it said the deal I get is TWO 942's, TWO 522's, and the top 180 + HBO for 250 (plus a refundable 49) and then 81 and change a month? Does this sound right? I ordered, but it sounds too good to be true...what's the catch?


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Bobman: E* is imperfect; however, they are the best deal going - IMHO. I do get upset with them from time to time but I have no plans to switch.

da Doug


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I just signed up last week my self. Got one 642 AND ONE 522 on DHA

The small print on the web page say limit one of each per new sub.

If you got two each- way to go!!!

Here are the published terms from the Dishentwork web site saying limit one each:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getDish/disclaimers/dishPVRplans/index.shtml


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also known there to be a limit of one 522 on a DHA account. Did you order directly through Dish Network or through a retailer?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

TheBobman said:


> Should I be worried? I just took the plunge, and signed up for dish. I am coming over from Direct. When I signed up, it said the deal I get is TWO 942's, TWO 522's, and the top 180 + HBO for 250 (plus a refundable 49) and then 81 and change a month? Does this sound right? I ordered, but it sounds too good to be true...what's the catch?


A new sub could lease upgrade to a 942 for $250 but only one; for a second you'd have to buy it. You also are not going to get (2) 522s, again, you can get only one on a lease... you can lease a 942 and a 522 on the same account, but again, you'd need to buy the 2nd 522. There is an activation fee of $49.99 through retailers... E* usually waives this for direct sales so you would see a credit for that on the first bill. But to get the configuration you said it would cost $699 MSRP for the 942, $349 MSRP for the 522, $ 199 MSRP  on the DP+44...Plus alot of extra work on the install you'd have to pay for, so you'd be out of pocket at install $1497 in equipment and the lease upgrade on the first 942 plus around $150 for the extra work... minimum out of pocket with E* (W/Professional Install) would be $1647. :nono: As far as your programming cost...for the AT180 W/HBO in the DHA for (2)942s and (2) 522s about $72/mth for first 3 months (if you commit for 12 months add $11/mth for 1st 3 months if you don't)...then you'd be at about $93/mth for the next 9 months...then your regular price would be around $98/mth thereafter (not counting any rate increases). (you can upgrade to AEP for only $9 more with that configuration)
Everyone versed in E*s promotions and rates agree with those figures?


----------



## salawrence (Apr 7, 2005)

Maybe it's just a misunderstanding. Since both the 942 and 522 are dual tuner DVRs, could it be that what the Dish rep meant was that one 942 would serve two rooms, and that one 522 would serve two rooms, and not two physical 942s and two physical 522s?

Just trying to offer up a possible bridge between what seems to be the consensus of what Dish typically will do and what TheBobman was told...


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

W/D* a comperable configuration would be alot more costly...(1 SA TiVo will give you most of the capabilities of the of the 522 except the 2 outlets) plus if you have more than 2 outlets you planned to setup the 942s to you'd be out of pocket alot more W/D* to hook those up as well. If you have 8 outlets you are looking to have independent programming options W/DVR functionality...then the configuration W/D* would be (2) HDTiVos @ $999/per...6 SA TiVos @ a minimum of $49/per ($99/per for the dual DVR)...Total $$$$ W/D* for a comperable configuration $2400-$2800 (not counting the install because it would be complicated and you would have between 10 and 16 outputs from your dish) plus for T.C. Plus W/Locals and HBO would be around $88/mth for the 1st 3 months, and around $99/mth there after...Now that's only if you need 8 outlets of course all prices are less otherwise. At the end of the day though a HDTiVo is $1000 so for 2 you'd be $2000 out of pocket and then your programming just for 2 HDTiVos would be$84/mth.


----------

